# Game 39: Los Angeles Lakers (14-24) @ Phoenix Suns (21-16)



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Very interesting night of games, considering also the following match-ups: 
Toronto @ Boston 
Memphis @ at Milwaukee 
Sacramento @ Minnesota 
Chicago @ Orlando 
Charlotte @ Philadelphia 
Cleveland @ Portland 
Utah @ San Antonio


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Is this what it has come to Paulo? In the opening post of a Lakers game thread we talk about some OTHER interesting games in the NBA tonight....and holy cripe those games are just as horrible

....man the Lakers sure suck


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

This is going to be tough road trip. I have no positive expectations.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dragic is going to go off on us tonight.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Let's get that pick 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

season looking bad so far :/ another lose on the way... I miss kobe =[


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Damn Nick


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Just our luck...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Damn.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

He'll most likely be suspended for the punch on Dragic too. Smh dirty foul by Len


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bad finish to half. No we face the third quarter blues.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The Lakers played hard (and well) after the ejection, but it will be tough to hang on without Young.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Win this for the swagger. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

TWCS just ran a promo and said "old rivalries never die... They just get new faces" then cut to a shot of Kendall Marshall. Then a graphic for the game with the celtics pops up. 

It's come to this. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If this was a video game... I would simulate the rest of the season.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Geeze...our defense is sooo bad, we can't even stop a leak.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We are 29th in the league in points allowed (as per Stu). Makes me laugh every time I hear DAT mention "defense".


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#WigginParkerEmbiidRandleGordonSmart 

Threw Gordon in there for Jamel...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sacre is the new random doghouse guy. Not complaining though, I love rob but pau, hill and kaman are better. We're actually decent for a team that assists the opponent for 25 points a game or so. 

%aarongordon


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Nick Young now being interviewed about the ejection. He said it wouldnt have escalated if his teammates had his back. Felt like it was 1 on 5.

...Worthy agrees with him

uh oh...this could get ugly...oh wait, it already is


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

*Re: allstar voting DEADLINE THURSDAY NOON*



daddykb said:


> people love to vote for their own players and not the obvious. I do it too lol


Hard to not vote for Lebron. Since I got a proper depth chart put down he's been absolutely on fire.

Over the past 11: 31.4p 9.2r 5.3a 1.6s

All. Star.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/423683043245584384


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Meeks just gave a pretty pathetic interview. When asked about their defense he called it "Alright"...

LOL..."R.Kelly"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I missed the game. What happened with Nick Young?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He got hit in the head by Alex Len and took offense to it. Got up and was originally okay, but then Dragic came over and he kind of punched/pushed him enough to warrant an ejection.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It is kind of disappointing nobody was shoving from the Lakers. I thought this was supposed to be the hard working team that loved each other.

And is it me or did some posts from this thread disappear????


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> It is kind of disappointing nobody was shoving from the Lakers. I thought this was supposed to be the hard working team that loved each other.
> 
> And is it me or did some posts from this thread disappear????


I think so, I keep getting some-sort of database error.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cris said:


> I think so, I keep getting some-sort of database error.


Yeah and post 20 looks like its from a different thread???


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just saw highlights. Tell me Len got ejected, too.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yeah and post 20 looks like its from a different thread???


That's just an accident. Guy probably clicked the wrong thread without realizing it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> That's just an accident. Guy probably clicked the wrong thread without realizing it.


Doubtful. Theres nothing in this forum with that subject, he's quoting someone that didn't post in here, plus read the title of his post... its to a different thread.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Doubtful. Theres nothing in this forum with that subject, he's quoting someone that didn't post in here, plus read the title of his post... its to a different thread.


You're right. And now it's a different post. What the ****?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Both Len and Swaggy got ejected. The original foul was a dirty shot to the head mid dunk and Swaggy landed hard on his back. Swaggy got up and pushed Len. One of the Morris twins stepped in between and kind shoved Swaggy a bit. Dragic then got in front of Swaggy and Swaggy kind of threw a weak punch/palm to Dragic's head that made contact. He'll most likely be suspended for it. Apparently the team is also worried about Hill possibly being suspended too for coming off the bench.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> It is kind of disappointing nobody was shoving from the Lakers. I thought this was supposed to be the hard working team that loved each other.


Yeah, i was thinking the same as the scene went down, like "where the hell are Young's teammates"?
(not to say that Young's punch/shove on Dragic was righteous, but Len's dirty shot merited the shove)


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Very interesting night of games, considering also the following match-ups:
> Toronto @ Boston
> Memphis @ at Milwaukee
> Sacramento @ Minnesota
> ...


Boston, Philly and Sacramento won.
Orlando, Utah, Milwaukee, Cleveland, Charlotte and NO lost.

That makes it
New Orleans:15-23
Sacramento:14-23
Lakers:14-25
Cleveland:14-25
Boston:14-26
Philadelphia:13-25
Utah:13-27
Orlando:10-29
Milwaukee:7-31


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

I clicked on latest post by daddykb in the FRSL forum and it brought me to this thread.

When I went into the FRSL thread the long way, daddykb's post was not there, instead it is here.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

same here scdn


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Both Len and Swaggy got ejected. The original foul was a dirty shot to the head mid dunk and Swaggy landed hard on his back. Swaggy got up and pushed Len. One of the Morris twins stepped in between and kind shoved Swaggy a bit. Dragic then got in front of Swaggy and Swaggy kind of threw a weak punch/palm to Dragic's head that made contact. He'll most likely be suspended for it. Apparently the team is also worried about Hill possibly being suspended too for coming off the bench.


You left out the part where he consistently back peddled like a bitch and then ran away as fast as he could.

What do you expect from a guy who calls himself Swaggy P?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> You left out the part where he consistently back peddled like a bitch and then ran away as fast as he could.


You mean the part where he tried to go right at Len but was pushed back into the cameramen by two PHX players, he then tried to get at Len again but was then being pushed back by three players...nice revisionist history


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> You left out the part where he consistently back peddled like a bitch and then ran away as fast as he could.
> 
> What do you expect from a guy who calls himself Swaggy P?


And you left out the bitch move Len pulled by letting his teammates do all the fighting after delivering a cheap shot.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

I didn't get to watch this one, but watched the replay of Young getting ganged up on. What was the most disturbing was the announcer trying to minimize what Len had done. He went straight for Young's face not even attempting for the ball. Young gets up to show he's not gonna put up with it then a wall of Suns come at him. All of those guys should have been focused on keeping their own teammate back, not getting up in Young's space. Yet the announcer kept going on like it was all Nick Young, "All Alex Len did was grab his shoulder". Total BS!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

arasu said:


> I didn't get to watch this one, but watched the replay of Young getting ganged up on. What was the most disturbing was the announcer trying to minimize what Len had done. He went straight for Young's face not even attempting for the ball. Young gets up to show he's not gonna put up with it then a wall of Suns come at him. All of those guys should have been focused on keeping their own teammate back, not getting up in Young's space. Yet the announcer kept going on like it was all Nick Young, "All Alex Len did was grab his shoulder". Total BS!


AKA Home team announcer


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> You mean the part where he tried to go right at Len but was pushed back into the cameramen by two PHX players, he then tried to get at Len again but was then being pushed back by three players...nice revisionist history
> 
> Nick Young FIGHTS Dragic and Len! [1/15/14] - YouTube


:lol: With his shoulders back the whole time.... _trying_ to do the KG "hold me back! hold me back!" he then throws a punch/slap that I would be embarrassed to see a 12 year old kid throw, and then he books it top speed off the court. 

I'm really surprised that someone who would name themselves DaRizzle would love a guy named SwaggyP. Just kidding, what I mean to say is you have the name of a dick head.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> AKA Home team announcer


Funny. I remember you defending Andrew Bynum when he tried to decapitate the smallest player in the league.

Weird how that works eh?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

blah blah blah...
:thinking:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> blah blah blah...
> :thinking:


So your response is a junior high girls response?

Does it bother you that you come off as an extremely unintelligent person, or are you just to the point where you're ok with that?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Swagger would have his jersey retired if he was a pacer. 

Make room haywoode workman. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> So your response is a junior high girls response?
> 
> Does it bother you that you come off as an extremely unintelligent person, or are you just to the point where you're ok with that?


lol, think what you want, I have no need to prove anything to you. I was just pointing out you were wrong about the Nick Young incident...carry on


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

R-Star said:


> So your response is a junior high girls response?
> 
> Does it bother you that you come off as an extremely unintelligent person, or are you just to the point where you're ok with that?


R-Star, just wondering are you a Lakers Fan?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> R-Star, just wondering are you a Lakers Fan?


Pacers fan. I would consider myself a Kobe fan though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> lol, think what you want, I have no need to prove anything to you. I was just pointing out you were wrong about the Nick Young incident...carry on


Well no.... that's kind of not what happened at all. You tried, and I pointed out Nick Young doing the "hold me back!" and then running full tilt to the locker room after throwing a slap. I then pointed out how funny it was for you to say how dirty Len was, considering in the past you were defending Bynum trying to decapitate Barea.

Your response was typical DaRizzle. "I can't hear you! Nananananana! Nope, can't hear you!"


Awesome.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Well no.... that's kind of not what happened at all. You tried, *and I pointed out Nick Young doing the "hold me back!" and then running full tilt to the locker room after throwing a slap.* I then pointed out how funny it was for you to say how dirty Len was, considering in the past you were defending Bynum trying to decapitate Barea.
> 
> Your response was typical DaRizzle. "I can't hear you! Nananananana! Nope, can't hear you!"
> 
> ...


You're trying too much, dude.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> You're trying too much, dude.


That's not what happened?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> That's not what happened?


Nope. Young didn't do a Carmelo/Garnett.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Nope. Young didn't do a Carmelo/Garnett.


Meh, I disagree completely. But obviously we are seeing different things.

When you're so easily restrained and pushed back and your shoulders and back are arked like his were, he wanting nothing to do with anyone there. 

And is anyone arguing that he sprinted off the court after throwing his nancy punch?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I do agree the color guy for that game was ridiculous though. 

He goes from saying it was just a tie up foul, to saying "Well sure its a flagrant but big deal." and acts like Youngs in the wrong the whole time.

To clarify, I have no issue with Young freaking out. After a hard foul I'm fine with guys acting the way Nick did. But lets not paint him like a tough guy. He wanted nothing out of that little skirmish.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Meh, I disagree completely. But obviously we are seeing different things.
> 
> When you're so easily restrained and pushed back and your shoulders and back are arked like his were, he wanting nothing to do with anyone there.
> 
> And is anyone arguing that he sprinted off the court after throwing his nancy punch?


He was strongly pushed back twice ( at 12 seconds and 14 seconds of video)and both times he came forward again trying to get thru the players trying to block him....this isnt opinion...its in the video...that I posted...that I just looked at again.

I know you dont like me and somehow remember claim to remember what I said about Bynum in May 2011 but you are wrong. What you say does not change what happened in the video. Sorry Broski


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> He was strongly pushed back twice ( at 12 seconds and 14 seconds of video)and both times he came forward again trying to get thru the players trying to block him....this isnt opinion...its in the video...that I posted...that I just looked at again.
> 
> I know you dont like me and somehow remember claim to remember what I said about Bynum in May 2011 but you are wrong. What you say does not change what happened in the video. Sorry Broski


Funny, but Jalen Rose agrees with R-Star. Big surprise.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Funny, but Jalen Rose agrees with R-Star. Big surprise.
> 
> Jalen Rose Report 1/16/14 | Grantland Channel - YouTube


Didn't jalen rose agree with you that the bucks would be better than the lakers?


----------

